#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Auto Populate Invoice

## xzimbo

Hi,

I'm a newbie at this and need help. I have a spreadsheet with 2 sheets: 1) Invoice and 2) Inventory. What I would like to do is, when I type in the part # in the invoice, I would like the Description and List Price to auto-populate with the appropriate data for that part #. Is it possible to do this. If so, would someone please show me how to do it. I've been through so many sites, I'm dizzy. I am attaching a sample file. Many, many thanks in advance for looking at it & possibly having a solution for me.

----------


## royUK

You need to use the VLOOKUP Function

----------


## xzimbo

Thank you VERY much for your help.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi xzimbo and welcome to the forum.

See the attached where I've done two things to your Invoice.
1. Validation Lookup in Column A of the Invoice Sheet.  This way you don't need to type them.
2. VLookup formula in Column E that will show a blank if the model isn't found.

Keep learning and there are many more formulas to make Invoices easier.

----------


## xzimbo

Hi, MarvinP. This is most helpful. I was wondering how to remove those #N/A errors. I'm not quite sure how the Validation thing works, though...

----------


## MarvinP

Hi xzimbo,

Look at the formula in E8.  It is a "ISERROR" formula that was new in 2007.  It says if something gives back an error then make it something else.  I chose to make it blank if an error occured.  

Sooo, in F8 put this formula and pull down.  



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Do a similar formula in F8.

Here is the link to understand all about validation
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...CH100648501033 
Or an easier site explaining Validation at
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal01.html

----------

